# Internal/external_Sd Problems



## eSQUARED (Nov 1, 2011)

I am currently running miui-109300.

Problem is that when i connect my phone to my laptop via usb the sd card doesn't pop up. When i try to adb push .apk's or roms it doesnt find my phone. When i go into recovery and i try to install from zip it doesnt show the correct set of folders for my phone. I don't know what could of caused this. (My partitions were once messed up but I followed a tut from xda and fixed them.)


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to Android general, since you didn't specify what device you're using. Panic Room is reserved for Bricks, Boot loops, etc.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

What device are you running? If you have a Samsung device, MIUI will install its own kernel, which has its own recovery, so that would be why you're seeing the external memory instead of the internal memory, and vice-versa. As for USB, make sure USB Debugging is enabled in order to use ADB, and that you're mounting the USB drive on your phone. You should get a pop-up/notification asking you.


----------

